# New toys!!



## benbaldwin (Dec 30, 2011)

So I have had a random outburst of spendage (birthday on 1st May!) and now have the following new toys:

- Mazzer Mini-E in black

- Porlex hand grinder

- 3-6 cup Chemex

- 18g VST

- random little pocket scales with blue back lit LED screen from eBay!

I have also downed the pressure of my Classic to 9 bar and I'm super excited about playing with said toys!

If anyone has any tips/hints etc for any of the above, I'd love to hear from you - especially recommendations for Chemex brewing and also my coffee seems to like the VST so much that the puck really doesn't want to leave the basket - any thoughts/ideas??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Ha ha. I 'm glad its not just me. I had problems with my VST pucks. I was finding I had to pound the damn things out so hard they crumbled and I was starting to worry I had distribution/channeling problems.

I have now found that teasing them out with several light taps and wiggling the PF seems to do the trick.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

How are u getting on with the mini-e. vst requires different approach to standard baskets, been eyeing up an 18g ridgeless , any pics ?


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Let me know how you get on with the porlex for chemex brews, I'm thinking i might be able to get away with one in the mean time until i find a ditting, rather than rather than spending out on a Baratza. My Mazzer pruduces so many fines i can't get a chemex brew under 4:30 without sifting the grinds, even then its producing a load of shards!

I find that my pucks only really get stuck in the VST when ive underextracted or had an uneven extraction(leaving half the puck glued in!)

Happy play time!


----------



## benbaldwin (Dec 30, 2011)

So... It just so happens to be my birthday tomorrow and today I get an email.... Your Rocket Cellini will be available for collection TOMORROW!!!!!!!! Excited mucho!!!!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

We need pics


----------

